# Hairazor's Red and Black Pumpkin Ball 2019



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

20191031_172827_resized by Janice Wilson, on Flickr

20191031_173153_resized by Janice Wilson, on Flickr

20191031_173456_resized by Janice Wilson, on Flickr

20191031_182727_resized by Janice Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have the most elegant skellies in town:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is so cool! I LOVE your house. The skellies are living large! What a unique theme too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Such a unique theme. Your skellies are living large!! I want your house!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so cool with all the skellies in the yard dressed up for the evening event. Your yard and house are perfect for it. I wish I had a porch like that. Where did you get the wagon?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

*Thank*

Thanks for all your kind words. The skellies were glad to get out and stretch their legs after 11 months being folded away. My husband has horses and a couple buggies. This one he bought from some of his Mennonite friends.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Neat theme! Horse skelly for the win!


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 11, 2014)

What are you feeding your skellies? They are skin and bones. Well, bones anyway lol Great share !


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love your theme! And love that buggy!!!
So jealous of your house. It's beautiful!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Perfectly eloquent.
Love it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks peeps for positive remarks. Monster Mike, didn't know I was supposed to feed them, that explains a lot, heehee


----------

